# Land clearing for future growing.



## WineYooper (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm in the process of clearing all the trees on about 1 1/2-2 acres in preparation for future garden. The intention is to fence in about a 300' x 100' area that I can use for grapes, blackberries, raspberries, and veggies. I am not looking froward to having to fence (8') but do not know how else to control the deer in the U.P. of Michigan. Will try some currants as well. The research is going on now for planting next spring as I have to get this de-stumped this August or Sept. The site is a gradual hillside facing South and this land was a farm years ago and was let go and grew into woods with lots of cherry, popple, apple, spruce and some pines. What I'm looking for is suggestions on what I can do this year to move forward on this project for planting grapes next spring. Will try to have the soil tested, rake out rocks and debris, stake fencing location, stake out grape area, look for trellis wire, posts, grow tubes, and what ever else I can think of. This is going to be a big project but I am looking forward to it as I get closer to retirement age. It will definitely give me something to do down the road. I will provide some pictures later.


----------



## WineYooper (Apr 30, 2011)

An addition to above is this is a zone 4 area. Will be planting, Marquette, Frontenac, and St Croix along with blackberries, raspberries and black and red currants. Have been reading on line and in my wifes gardening books gathering info now. Excitement is high now.


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 30, 2011)

I envy you. I used to have more land at my last house. If you can... plant or throw some cover crop seed to enrich the soil. You want something that will grow, then die off over winter... trust me... I did it wrong once and had planted a cover crop that didn't die off... just kept growing! You could work in some manure too, if you have access. Feed the earth and it will feed you. Throw grass clippings, kitchen waste, leaves... it will all break down to enrich the soil.

Good Luck!

Debbie


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 30, 2011)

if your time table is to plant next yr then complete the soil prep this yr because planting next yr will have to be done right after your last spring expected frost so that your new vines can root and harden off....you dont want to be planting next late june and july

you can wait till next yr to actually install the trellis if you had too..but installation prior to planting is helpful because the vines wont be in the way

make a checklist for things like soil prep, materials needed like wire and stakes etc...butthere is so much more...tying tape...tags to mark your rows...a sprayer...fertilizers, nets may be needed by the third yr.....but for right now its read read read...visit vineyard either in real life or on the internet...research what wines you want to make and what varieties you need

good luck


----------



## grapeman (May 1, 2011)

First of all, good luck with the project. It is a big one with removing a forest. I think you have two years to prepare to plant. You need to first remove the trees as you plan or already have. My concern is you say you will de-stump in August or September. Having been through the process several times, you can't do it that late, get the land cleaned up and prepared in time for the following year, or at least not easily. Once the stumps are out, you need to keep working the soil to remove the myriad of roots that are pulled up. When the stumps are removed, there are many remaining roots and when you plow or till, you bring them to the surface. Work the ground often to bring all of them out you can. That helps loosen the soil, get them out and level the ground. Only after all that is done can you plant a cover crop. 

I'm not saying it can't be done, but it is a lot of work and better results could be obtained by waiting one more year. That gives you time to prepare the land for the following year. You will have a better vineyard for the wait.


----------



## ibglowin (May 1, 2011)

Gonna be a lot of work but worth it in the end. Keep us posted on the progress and of course we like pics!


----------



## WineYooper (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I have been mulling over the timing of the stump removal and it is a concern if it happens in August. That would only leave me a few months to complete dirt work, would be tight. I hope to meet with the heavy equipment guy this week and find out when he can bring in the bulldozer and excavator, a lot depends on the wetness, be nice if it could happen in June. Reading and gathering internet info now and have looked at where to get materials and vines as well. This will turn into my summer and fall work this year. I have about 20 trees left to cut down before they start to leaf out, most have been cut down and buzzed up to sell for firewood which will help pay for this. Should get these cut this next week and all the brush and wood cleaned up as well. Cross my fingers for some dry weather and no more snow. Oh and in between Lake Superior fishing for cohos and browns. I will indeed post some pics down the road.


----------



## rob (May 1, 2011)

I put an electric fence around my vineyard and never had a deer problem, you have to put two rows 30 inches apart. the first row that faces the out side will be 30 inches high and the second row will have two wires on it 36inches high and then another at 42inches, deer have a real problem with depth perception, when they come up to the 30 inch wire they can not tell if the second row is 2 feet or 4 feet away, so they will not attempt the jump, because they are not sure they will clear it


----------



## WineYooper (May 2, 2011)

I like it, that may be the solution. My six foot fence here in Forest Lake they can stand next to it and jump it in a heartbeat so if electric works I will try it.


----------



## WineYooper (Jul 14, 2011)

The land is almost ready for the bulldozer. I spoke to the guy and he is so far behind due to the spring rains he was happy to here that I wasn't ready for him yet. Also due to rain. I was going to have it done around the 4th of July but now it looks like the end of this month. It has been a lot of work and I have about 8 cords of firewood to sell now from the trees. There will be some pics coming soon of before bulldozing and after. Last week I burned the huge brush pile I had and now have about 10 trees to go and I will be finished. Then the real work begins, dragging, rock picking, root removal, leveling , raking, and drinking skeeter pee at the end of the day. Should be ready for spring planting. I am going to try to get the trellis and fence posts in this fall as well. Lots of work yet to do. It still feels good. The only bad/good thing is I have now been working a job for a month so my time off is going to be limited. I guess you can't have both. Money is a good thing.


----------

